
Kid Door - luu
https://www.jefftk.com/p/kid-door
======
icebraining
> You can see the chisel is backwards, but I didn't actually get to removing
> any wood until Lily was done helping.

Classic.

------
twiceaday
How about fixing this by sanding the door down so that it doesn't rub against
the frame, replacing the hinges with big greasy new ones, and possibly
lowering the door knob? Seems to me like the author chose this solution for
the aesthetic / gesture of it.

